# Samsung 46" TV black screen with white/red spot



## Ph3n0m3n4l (Jul 16, 2010)

The bottom right is what it looks like.
any clues???


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Ph3n0m3n4l



The LCD can't read the pixels and may need replacing, try updating your firmware it may correct the problem.


:danger: Be very careful when updating firmware the smallest error on your part can render your set permanently inoperable. Download the instructions first read them carefully and follow it to the letter.


----------

